# Is this red grizzle



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

My pair of hungarian giant house pigeons produced this little guy. Their other two birds were blue grizzle, and I think the second looks like its going to be a blue bar. The blue grizzle started off looking like a blue bar, then went all grizzle after it molted. 

This little guy has both red and gray colored feathers growing in around the wings and head. The tail and legs are gray. Leg feathers are gray and white.

The parents are blue bar white flight, and red grizzle.










Wing showing a red feather


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

probably so.... that's what i would call it


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

I sure hope so.  Someone on the doves pigeon yahoo group said its gray. But i don't understand why it would be gray if there was red feathers? maybe almond?


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

When I first started raising pigeons my mentor told me " you always look at the tail color and that will tell you what color family out of the three it is. Ash red, blue or brown. Of course there are other modifiers and factors involved. 

So my question would be what color is the tail, it's hard for me to see from the angle of the above pic.

Walter <><


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Its kind of a slate grey.


----------

